# are zygos the most overated facial bone feature ?



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

title


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes, but keep in mind that majority features in your face are connected so...


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Yes, but keep in mind that majority features in your face are connected so...


true


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

no. they are severely underated


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> no. they are severely underated


i mean compared to orbitals, jaw and chin, brow ridge basically


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

streege said:


> i mean compared to orbitals, jaw and chin basically


no


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> no


so what's the less important ?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

orbitals are most important but zygos are very very important.


streege said:


> so what's the less important ?


id say tbh they are more important than jaw for the sole reason that forward growth of them is one of the sole things that makes someone atractive .

Orbitals >>>>> zygos>> jaw>chin


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> orbitals are most important but zygos are very very important.
> 
> id say tbh they are more important than jaw for the sole reason that forward growth of them is one of the sole things that makes someone atractive .
> 
> Orbitals >>>>> zygos>> jaw>chin



No, Brad Pitt have hunter eyes, forward Maxilla and almost none Zygos, Jawline and Chin are much more a masculine feature and important than this.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> No, Brad Pitt have hunter eyes, forward Maxilla and almost none Zygos, Jawline and Chin are much more a masculine feature and important than this.


brad pitt doesnt have hunter eyes. also his maxilla looks recessed


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> brad pitt doesnt have hunter eyes. also his maxilla looks recessed


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 141910
> 
> View attachment 141911
> 
> View attachment 141913


yea this isnt hunter eyes dude.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 141910
> 
> View attachment 141911
> 
> ...


He looks godly in the 2nd pic


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Oct 20, 2019)

streege said:


> title


I've seen people with bad zygos and the rest of their face good = goodlooking

people with good zygos and rest of their face good = ugly

zygos are overrated as heck and are only important for malar protrusion to allow for the appearance of a bigger jaw body (assuming u already have wide mandible)


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> yea this isnt hunter eyes dude.



"*Hunter eyes* are the ideal eyes for men. They are _hooded,_ have _positive canthal tilt_, and have an interpupil distance (IPD) that is within the normal range. The eyes are vertically narrow and horizontally long. The hoodedness comes from a protruding brow ridge and fat tissue above the eyes."

Theres no other definition.


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 20, 2019)

I think brow ridge is more overrated than zygos, considering the latter is connected to under-eye support.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> "*Hunter eyes* are the ideal eyes for men. They are _hooded,_ have _positive canthal tilt_, and have an interpupil distance (IPD) that is within the normal range. The eyes are vertically narrow and horizontally long. The hoodedness comes from a protruding brow ridge and fat tissue above the eyes."
> 
> Theres no other definition.


guess so. 

I was taliing about this shape tho







Bewusst said:


> I think brow ridge is more overrated than zygos, considering the latter is connected to under-eye support.


no. brow ridge is also important


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> I think brow ridge is more overrated than zygos, considering the latter is connected to under-eye support.



If your Browridge is flat so you will looks like a famale.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> I think brow ridge is more overrated than zygos, considering the latter is connected to under-eye support.


isn't orbital that are connected to ues?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> guess so.
> 
> I was taliing about this shape tho
> 
> ...



I think he is just squinting the eyes a little but still have the same traits. This for example is Cuck feminine eye area


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 20, 2019)

streege said:


> isn't orbital that are connected to ues?


Yes, but good cheekbones stretch the skin out which means better under-eye support.

Prominent brow ridge isn't a neccessity to be attractive. Brad Pitt for example doesn't have it and is/was still among the most attractive men in the world. There's many gl men without a prominent brow ridge but just few without good under-eye support. @OwlGod


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Oct 20, 2019)

No

cheekbones is 50% of beauty


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> I think he is just squinting the eyes a little but still have the same traits. This for example is Cuck feminine eye area
> 
> View attachment 141917


are you talking about the pic I just sent? or brad pitt


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> are you talking about the pic I just sent? or brad pitt



The Pic that you send the guy is probably squinting the eyes.

Also this is a prey feminine eye area


----------



## Farouk (Oct 20, 2019)

nah men a guy in my gym have a good body and nice jawline but his cheekbone are nonexistent it make him look dead, i don't now him personally, but if i find his facebook i'll post it.


----------



## ldar = cope (Oct 20, 2019)

Zygos are parts of orbitals ??


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> no. brow ridge is also important


Are you dyslexic? The thread isn't about whether important or not but about the most overrated/least important bony facial feature.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Yes, but good cheekbones stretch the skin out which means better under-eye support.
> 
> Prominent brow ridge isn't a neccessity to be attractive. Brad Pitt for example doesn't have it and is/was still among the most attractive men in the world. There's many gl men without a prominent brow ridge but just few without good under-eye support. @OwlGod





OwlGod said:


> The Pic that you send the guy is probably squinting the eyes.
> 
> Also this is a prey eye area
> 
> View attachment 141919


he isnt. my eyes are naturally more vertically narrow and are also hooded straight


Bewusst said:


> Are you dyslexic? The thread isn't about whether important or not but about the most overrated/least important bony facial feature.


thats the fucking point nlgger are you dyslexic?


streege said:


> title


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Prominent brow ridge isn't a neccessity to be attractive. Brad Pitt for example doesn't have it and is/was still among the most attractive men in the world. There's many gl men without a prominent brow ridge but just few without good under-eye support. @OwlGod



He obviously have a Browbridge, are you on drugs?


----------



## Over (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> No, Brad Pitt have hunter eyes, forward Maxilla and almost none Zygos, Jawline and Chin are much more a masculine feature and important than this.


He has very good zygos but his jaw is so wide you cant see how wide his bizygomatic is. That's why women have full cheeks because their jaws are narrower.

Wider your jaw is, less pronounced your cheekbones will be unless you grow them even bigger (like Barrett for example). I'd say ideal zygos are Chico's.

Zygos are crucial for being good looking. They separate average Joe from above average looking fella.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

Over said:


> He has very good zygos but his jaw is so wide you cant see how wide his bizygomatic is. That's why women have full cheeks because their jaws are narrower



No he don't.

No, Woman have more Zygos, you can see cleary from the side profile, also i see more woman with better and wider jawlines than man so wtf you are talking about.


----------



## Over (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> No he don't.
> 
> No, Woman have more Zygos, you can see cleary from the side profile.


Yes he has above average zygomatic mass. With jaw that wide he will never have full cheekbones, just "sharp cheekbones".

Women have smaller zygos than average man. Thanks to their small jaws, their cheekbones can pierce the skin in a more noticable way which creates the effect of full cheekbones. If I had women's jaw my cheekbones would be very full.


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> He obviously have a Browbridge, are you on drugs?
> 
> View attachment 141923







I said, he doesn't have a *prominent *brow ridge, not that he doesn't have one at all. Jesus, this forum is full of dyslexics.


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 20, 2019)

streege said:


> title


yes, zygos are irrilevant


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> yes, zygos are irrilevant
> 
> View attachment 141928
> View attachment 141930
> View attachment 141931



Mogged by a plain Zygos, also this prove nothing, these guys have top tier everything so... 







Bewusst said:


> View attachment 141925
> 
> I said, he doesn't have a *prominent *brow ridge, not that he doesn't have one at all. Jesus, this forum is full of dyslexics.



This photo is of him old, you are just falling in the meme of Caveman browbridge.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Mogged by a plain Zygos, also this prove nothing, these guys have top tier everything so...
> 
> View attachment 141933



jfl if you think they mogged by plain zygos.

women dont have better zygos because good zygos are high fighting sucess trait





they are MASCULINE





"look at this fucking hulking behemoth cavemans femenine zygos"

jfl they are an extremely masculine trait.


----------



## yourmom (Oct 20, 2019)

browbridge is overated, there are plenty of ugly guys with browbridges. there are ugly guys with good zygos to, but less probable


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

yourmom said:


> browbridge is overated, there are plenty of ugly guys with browbridges. there are ugly guys with good zygos to, but less probable


low set ones give u hunter eyes tho


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> "*Hunter eyes* are the ideal eyes for men. They are _hooded,_ have _positive canthal tilt_, and have an interpupil distance (IPD) that is within the normal range. The eyes are vertically narrow and horizontally long. The hoodedness comes from a protruding brow ridge and fat tissue above the eyes."
> 
> Theres no other definition.


should I get brow ridge implants?


streege said:


> low set ones give u hunter eyes tho


low set eyebrows are everything


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

streege said:


> low set ones give u hunter eyes tho


exactly. brow ridge is also important
its not fucking overated


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl if you think they mogged by plain zygos.
> 
> women dont have better zygos because good zygos are high fighting sucess trait
> View attachment 141934
> ...



I see more woman with better zygos than man, also never said that is a feminine trait, you are just autistic at this point and these examples are comical asf, the second guy have very sharp and square jawline/chin too so i don't see your point, all traits that looks round will be feminine asf.


----------



## yourmom (Oct 20, 2019)

i have hunter eyes and just have a more proeminent glabela than browridge but they are low positioned of course


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

yourmom said:


> i have hunter eyes and just have a more proeminent glabela than browridge but they are low positioned of course


shit man mine are mediumly low set but very strong brow ridge, let's exchange


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> I see more woman it better zygos than man, also never said that is a feminine trait, you are just autistic at this point and these examples are comical asf, the second guy have very sharp and square jawline/chin too so i don't see your point, all traits that looks round will be feminine asf.


thats just the difference between low and high bf. also tbh round zygos dont look fememine as fuck you can see it in changs. nothing wrong with jfl.






this guy with masseters probably looked like my avi where his jaw went to his masseters.

comical is such a shitty word tbh do you think the guy in my avi is hurt by wide ass zygos ? no,
forward projection of zygos are extremely good looking. zygo width isnt the only factor BUT its one of the main ones and it looks increbily good is almost any people
its actually extremely beneficial .
its not overated at all for that reason but actually UNDER rated
its coupled with eye area to be maybe the main fa




Your browser is not able to display this video.




ctors in good facial structure.



















this guys subpar jaw and chin are entirely overlooked by his eye area and zygos. imagine if his zygos were flat and shit like rami malek


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

Over said:


> Yes he has above average zygomatic mass.
> 
> Women have smaller zygos than average man. Thanks to their small jaw.



He don't






This is what a very prominent Zygos looks like







I see woman with normal/wide jaws width to their faces width and they still shows better zygos, you can see their zygos from side profile.

Also you can see if the Zygos are prominent or not seeing if pass the eyes not jaw.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> if pass the eyes not "jaws"


wdymn?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

streege said:


> wdymn?



What?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> What?


i don't understand how you Can see that


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

streege said:


> i don't understand how you Can see that



I just using another example for the other user, but you can see this by every angle or something, but


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 141910
> 
> View attachment 141911
> 
> ...


Jfl at thinking that bred Pitt doesn't have hunter eyes and he is receed.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

eyes said:


> Jfl at thinking that bred Pitt doesn't have hunter eyes and he is receed.



It's not me that said this.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 20, 2019)

Imo it depends, if you have the jaw to go with them, then they look really good, then you'll just look wierd imo.
And the ipd ofocourse


OwlGod said:


> It's not me that said this.


I know, I am just Laughting at it with you.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

eyes said:


> And the ipd ofocourse


jfl you won't forget this shit


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 20, 2019)

streege said:


> jfl you won't forget this shit


You blame me?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

eyes said:


> You blame me?


no but stop thinking about shit that you can't change rn


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 20, 2019)

streege said:


> no but stop thinking about shit that you can't change rn


Once you go black, you can never come back.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

eyes said:


> Once you go black, you can never come back.


paint it black


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> this guys subpar jaw and chin are entirely overlooked by his eye area and zygos. imagine if his zygos were flat and shit like rami malek



I never said that plain zygos is a good trait and mogs prominent zygos.

The problem with Rami Malek is eyes not Zygos


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> I never said that plain zygos is a good trait and mogs prominent zygos.
> 
> The problem with Rami Malek is eyes not Zygos
> 
> View attachment 142005


fair enough but ogee curve is almost essential


----------



## Cope (Oct 20, 2019)

Malek would benefit from protruding zygos, but a better eye area would be a greater looksmax.

But hunter eyes really take away from neotony, imo it's not ideal for prettyboymaxxing.


----------



## spark (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

noped said:


> damn that eye area is beautiful, he still has uee but his eyes are still vertically narrow and horizontally long. What do u contributes to his eye area, is it from a prominent browridge or just alot of fat in the uee region?
> 
> also where can i find his frontal pics/vid







Your browser is not able to display this video.



























Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## her (Oct 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 142056
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where the fuck do you even find these videos?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> *no. they are severely underated*


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

her said:


> Where the fuck do you even find these videos?


random vids in India.

on some stock footage site


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 20, 2019)

I agree


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 20, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I agree


You quoted me according to my alerts.

Edit: Nvm I see what's going on


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 20, 2019)

noped said:


> fuck his eyes are beautiful, i winder what he'd look with a custom wraparound jaw implant.


superchad


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Oct 20, 2019)

Cope said:


> But hunter eyes really take away from neotony, imo it's not ideal for prettyboymaxxing.


Cope


noped said:


> fuck his eyes are beautiful, i winder what he'd look with a custom wraparound jaw implant.


I see a South Asian who has better zygos and eye area every day. He works at a store I visit during lunch. These attractive facial traits aren't nearly as rare in South Asians as you are led to believe by most of this site's user base.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 20, 2019)

Good zygos support the facial tissue and keep your face from having a melting droopy look.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Oct 20, 2019)

Cope. Zygos are what give a male model look. Ask any photographer out there and he'll tell you how he struggles with lighting to get good zygo shading.


Enigmatic93 said:


> Good zygos support the facial tissue and keep your face from having a melting droopy look.


Also good undereye support too


----------



## Titbot (Oct 20, 2019)

Arent good zygos needed for hollow cheeks


----------



## Depressed Twink (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes they are overrated. It can help you distinguish from other guys, however its not a must to have. Its nice if you have it and if not, nobody cares. It wont affect your facial harmony, its a nice add-on feature.


Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Cope. Zygos are what give a male model look. Ask any photographer out there and he'll tell you how he struggles with lighting to get good zygo shading.
> 
> Also good undereye support too



Only matters for 3/4 shootings


----------



## Cope (Oct 20, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Cope


don't repeat my name faggot


----------

